# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  مكانة الكعبة المشرفة

## سمير عبد الخالق

*بسم الله الرحيمن الرحيم*
*ربّ اشرح لي صدري ويسّر لي أمري* 


*يقول المولى تبارك وتعالى في محكم تنزيله الكريم في سورة الحج 27- 29* 
*وأذن في الناس بالحجّ يأتوك رجالا وعلى كلّ ضامرٍ يأتينَ من كلّ فجٍّ عميق * ليشهدوا منافع** لهم و يذكروا اسمَ الله في أيامٍ معلوماتٍ على ما رزَقَهُمْ من* *بهيمة الأنعامِ, فكلوا منها وأطعموا البائسَ الفقير * ثمّ لْيقضوا تَفَثَهُمْ ولْيُوفوا نُذورَهُمْ*
*ولْيَطَّوّفوا بالبيتِ العتيق*  
 




 




 




 


 





 





*الشاذروان*

*بنى عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما أثناء خلافته للحجاز مسطبة خارج الكعبة حول أضلاعها الأربعة وتعرف بالشاذروان* 
*وذلك لحماية الكعبة من السيول التي كانت تجتاحها في موسم الأمطار , وللمحافظة على سلامة الحجاج وسلامة كسوة الكعبة , ويبلغ عرض هذه المسطبة 45 سم وارتفاعها عن الأرض 13 سم , كذلك تم تثبيت 55 حلقة من النحاس في الشاذروان لربط ستائر الكعبة المشرفة وكسوتها* 
 

*الحجر الأسود* 
*هو حجر مثبت في الركن الجنوبي للكعبة على ارتفاع 110سم من ارض المطاف وعرضه 17 سم , وكان قطعة واحدة إلا ان الحوادث التي مرت عليه مثل القرامطة وغيرهم اصبح مكسرا لثمانية قطع اكبرها بحجم التمرة الواحدة وقد تم ترميم هذه الحجارة ووضعت في حجر آخر ووضع حولها اطارا من الفضة واول من صنع إطارالفضة عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما*  

*فضائل الحجر الاسود*  
** ياقوت من يواقيت الجنة*
** حمله النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم بيده ووضعه في مكانه عند بناء قريش للكعبة*
** تقبيل النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم له* 
**تقبيل الانبياء السابقين له*
**هو بداية الطواف ونهايته* 
**يستجاب عنده الدعاء*
** يشهد يوم القيامة لمن استلمه* 
*الملتزم* 
*قال بن عباس ومجاهد رضي الله عنهم ان الملتزم هو ما بين باب الكعبة والحجر الاسود وطوله حوالي مترين , وهو مكان لاستجابة الدعاء ومن السنة فيه إلصاق الخدين والصدر والذراعين والكفين مع الدعاء وقال بن عباس ان بين الحجر والباب مكان لا يقوم فيه انسان فيدعو الله تعالى بشئ إلا رأى في حاجته بعض الذي يحب . وما يقابله من ظهر الكعبة ( الناحية الأخرى ) يسمى ملتزم العجزة* 

*الحطيم / حجر إسماعيل*  
*ويسمى حجر اسماعيل وهو البناء المكشوف على شكل نصف دائرة من الناحية الشمالية للكعبة . ويسمى بالحطيم لأنه جزء حطمته قريش من الكعبة وأخرجته منها لما عجزت عن توفير المال الحلال اللازم لبناء الكعبة كما أخبر بذلك النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم للسيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها ويسمى حجر اسماعيل لان ابراهيم بنى لاسماعيل عليهما السلام, وأمه السيده هاجر عريشا من اراك ليسكنا فيه والجزء الذي خرج من الكعبة ودخل في حجر اسماعيل حوالي ثلاثة امتار , ويبلغ الطول الكلي للحجر 546 سم منها ثلاثة من اصل الكعبة , وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لزوجه السيدة عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها*
*لولا أن قومك حديثي عهد بالإسلام لهدمت الكعبة وبنيتها على قواعد إبراهيم*  
*وفي عهد وخلافة عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما هدمت الكعبة وبناها على قواعد إبراهيم عليه السلام, وأدخل الجزء الخارج منها من الحجر , ولكن عندما حاصر الأمويون عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما وقتلوه , هدموا الكعبة وأعادوا بناءها على الصفة القديمة . وعندما جاء العباسيون إلى الخلافة أراد الخليفة المهدي أن يرد بناء البيت على قواعد إبراهيم عليه السلام , نصحهم الامام مالك بن أنس رضي الله عنهما الا يفعلوا , قائلا: أتركوا ذلك حتى لا يصبح بيت الله عز وجل لعبة بيد الملوك والخلفاء يبني هذا ويهدم هذا فتذهب هيبته من صدور الناس* 
*وفضل هذا الحطيم ان من صلى فيه فكأنما صلى داخل الكعبة لانه جزء منها , وعندما طلبت السيده عائشة رضي الله عنها من النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم ان تصلي داخل الكعبة اخذ بيدها وقال لها* 
*صلي في هذا الحطيم فانما هو قطعة من البيت* 
*وقال الشيباني رحمه الله رايت سعيد بن جبير في حجر إسماعيل معتنقا البيت . والميزاب قطعة معدنيه مكسية بالذهب وضعت اعلى البيت لتصريف مياه الامطار ، وقريش اول من صنع ميزابا للكعبة , وطول الميزاب الحالي 253 سم . وكان عبد المطلب سيد قريش يوضع له فراش في الحجر ولا يجلس معه غيره من أشراف قريش , ماعدا النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم وكان عمره وقتها ثمانية أعوام . ووجد سعيد بن جبير رحمه الله أحد حجاب الكعبة راقدا في الحجر , فركله برجله وقال: مثلك ويفعل هذا , وذلك تعظيما للحجر* 
*وعند بناء عبد الله بن الزبيررضي الله عنهما للكعبة المشرفة , وحفرهم للحطيم وجدوا قبر إسماعيل عليه السلام في الحجر , فأشهد الناس على ذلك*  
 


 



 

 


 


*الركن اليماني* 

*وهو الركن الجنوبي للكعبة المشرفة باتجاه اليمن ومن فضله ان النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم قد استلمه مثل الحجر الاسود وروى بن عمر عن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم ان مس الركن الاسود واليماني كفارة للخطايا , وقال مجاهد قل ان يضع احد يده على الركن اليماني ويدعوا ولا يستجاب له وكان النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم يقرأ ما بين الركنين قوله تعالى في سورة البقرة 221*
*ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار* 

 

*الكعبة الشريفة من الداخل* 

*جدران الكعبة وأرضيتها من الداخل مزينة بالرخام الملون ومزركشة بنقوش جميلة , وسقفها مثبت بثلاثة أعمدة خشبية قطر العمود الواحد 44 سم والمسافة بين كل عمودين 235 سم , وكانت الكعبة في السابق مثبته بسته أعمده ، وفي مواجهة باب الدخول في ظهر الكعبة من الداخل محراب في المكان الذي صلى فيه النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم، وهو مميز برخام مختلف الشكل لبيان مكان صلاة النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم .. وعلى يمين الداخل الى الكعبة سلم يؤدي الى سطح الكعبة مقفول بباب له قفل ومغطى بستارة , ويسمى باب التوبة , وجدران الكعبة من الداخل مغطاة بستائر جميله من الحرير الاخضر , ومكتوب عليها لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله : ان اول بيت وضع للناس للذي ببكة مباركا وهدى للعالمين ومكتوب : قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام* 
*ومكتوب إسم الله تعالى يا حنان يا منان يا ذا الجلال والإكرام*
*وتغير الستائر الداخليه للكعبة كل ثلاثة اعوام وذلك لبعدها عن التلف وعوامل التعريه من شمس ومطر وغبار وفي داخل الكعبة صندوق ضخم تحفظ فيه بعض مقتنياتها والهدايا التي تقدم لها من الملوك والرؤساء والناس . وكان فيها حفرة عمقها متر ونصف تسمى بئر الكعبة , توضع فيها كنوزها ومقتنياتها وهداياها , ثم وضع في هذه البئر هبل الصنم الذي كانت تعبده قريش في بئر الكعبة . وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قدم، أبى أن يدخل البيت وفيه الأصنام والصور ، فأمر بها فأخرجت، فأخرجوا صورة إبراهيم وإسماعيل في أيديهما الآزلام، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( قاتلهم الله، أما والله قد علموا أنهما لم يستقسما بها قط*  
*وكان الخلفاء يعلقون الذهب والتحف والمجوهرات على الكعبة من الداخل , وفعل ذلك عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه عندما علق هلالين من ذهب كسرى , وبعده فعل الخلفاء ذلك مثل الوليد بن يزيد والمتوكل والمأمون وهارون الرشيد* 
*وأول من كسا الباب والأسطوانات الذهب كان الخليفة الوليد بن عبد الملك , وزاد عليه الخليفة هارون الرشيد*


*بناء الكعبة الشريفة* 
*فتح ابراهيم عليه السلام بابين للكعبة المشرفة من الناحية الشرقية والغربيه , وكان الطائفون يدخلون من الباب الشرقي الموجود اليوم ويخرجون من الباب الذي يقابله من ظهر الكعبة , وكانت الابواب مجرد فتحات فقط , واول من صنع للكعبة بابا يقفل بالمفتاح هو الملك تبع الثالث ويسمى اسعد وهو احد ملوك اليمن . ولما بنت قريش الكعبة أغلقت الباب الغربي نهائيا ورفعت الباب الشرقي إلى مستوى عالي لا يسهل الدخول إليه , وقال النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم ليمنعوا من شاءوا من الدخول إلى الكعبة . وباب الكعبة اليوم مصنوع من خشب التيك ومغلف ب 280 كيلوغرام من الذهب الصافي ويبلغ طول الباب 310 سم وعرضه 190 سم وعلى ارتفاع 225 سم من ارض ال= مطاف . ومكتوب في الباب سورة الفاتحة وبعض آيات القرآن و15 اسما من اسماء الله تبارك وتعالى الحسنى*
*وللكعبة مفتاح طوله 40 سم موضوع في حقيبة حريرية مطرزة بالذهب ومكتوب عليها قوله تعالى*
*إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها* 
*ولا زال مفتاح الكعبة عهدة حتى يمنا هذا عند بني شيبة , وقد كان مفتاح الكعبة عندهم في الجاهلية , وعندما فتح النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم مكة ودخل الكعبة وصلى فيها , أرجع لهم المفتاح وقرأ قوله تعالى* 
*إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها* 
*وقال لهم صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*خذوها يا بني طلحة خالدة تالدة فيكم لا ينزعها منكم إلا ظالم* 
*وحجابة الكعبة يتوارثها بني شيبة إلى اليوم . وللكعبة اليوم سقفين , سقف ادنى وسقف أعلى , وسطح السقف الاعلى مفروش بالرخام الابيض , ومحاط بافريز ارتفاعه 80 سم وفي سطح الكعبة فتحة تستعمل كمنور ودخول ضوء الشمس وطولها 127 سم وعرضها 104 سم وهذه الفتحة مسقوفه بالزجاج المقوى وتفتح عند غسيل الكعبة ويصعد الى هذا المنور بسلم دائري من الزجاج المقوى مكون من خمسين درجة* 
*وتطيب الكعبة من الداخل والخارج ويهدي اليها الملوك والرؤساء الطيب والروائح الباهظة الاثمان , وكره العلماء أن يأخذ الناس من طيب الكعبة , وقال عطاء: كان أحدنا إذا أراد أن يستشفي به جاء بطيب من عنده فمسح به الحجر ثم أخذه.‏ وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يجعل سهم وفي سبيل الله من الزكاة ،في كسوة الكعبة وطيبها وما تحتاج إليه الكعبة. وقد كان السلاطين يهدون لها الأبواب كل حين وتصنع من الأخشاب والفضة* 


*كسوة الكعبة الشريفة*  
 


 

*وفي الاسلام كساها النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم الثياب والقماش اليمني وكساها عمر بن الخطاب الكتان المصري , و قَالَ هِشَامُ بنُ عُرْوَةَ: أول من كسا الكعبة بالديباج بدلا عن الجلود ابن الزبير رضي الله عنهما , ومن بعده يزيد بن معاويه وعبد الملك بن مروانِ، واول من كسا الكعبة مرتين في العام معاوية بن ابي سفيان رضي الله عنهما, وذلك في عاشوراء وخواتيم شهر رمضان*
*وَكَانَ عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما يُطَيِّبُ الكعبة من الداخل والخارج حتى يوجد ريحها من طرف الحرم. ، وكساها الخلفاء الراشدين والامويين والعباسيين , وحكام مصر , والسلاطين العثمانيين , والملوك السعوديين . حتى أن كساوي الكعبة كانت تتعرض للنهب والسرقة* 
*وشكا حاجب الكعبة إلى الخليفة المهدي أنهم يخافون على الكعبة أن تنهدم من كثرة ما عليها من الكساوي، وكانت الكساوي تردف على بعضها ولا تنزع , فأمر بتجريدها، فلما انتهوا إلى كساوي هشام بن عبد الملك وجدها من ديباج ثخين جداً فأمر بإزالتها وبقيت كساوي الخلفاء قبله وبعده، فلما جردها طلاها بالطيب وكساها كسوة فاخرةً. وعندما حج السلطان الملك الظاهر فتحت له الكعبة فغسلها بماء الورد وطيبها بيده. وللكعبة اليوم مصنع خاص بمكة المكرمة لصناعة كسوتها الخارجيه وستائرها الداخليه وستارة للباب الخارجي تسمى البرقع وكسوة الكعبة تصنع من 658 متر من الحرير الطبيعي المصبوغ باللون الاسود, وتكسى الكعبة كسوة جديده في التاسع من ذي الحجة من كل عام . وتزين الكسوة بآيات قرآنيه مكتوبه بالاسلاك الفضيه ومطليه بالذهب . ويزن الحرير المستخدم في الكسوة 670 كيلو غراما* 
*هل تعلم ماذا يوجد داخل الكعبة ؟* 
*أولا: يوجد بداخل الكعبة المشرفة ريح طيب من خليط المسك والعود والعنبرالذي يستخدم بكميات كبيرة لتنظيفها ويستمر مفعوله طوال العام*  
*ثانيا: تغطى أرضية الكعبة برخام من اللون الأبيض في الوسط، أما الأطراف التي يحددها شريط من الرخام الأسود فهي من رخام الروزا (الوردي) الذي يرتفع إلى جدران الكعبة مسافة 4 أمتار دون أن يلاصق جدارها الأصلي. أما المسافة المتبقية - من الجدار الرخامي حتى السقف (5 أمتار) - فيغطيها قماش الكعبة الأخضر (أو ستائر من اللون الوردي) المكتوب عليه بالفضة آيات قرآنية كريمة وتمتد حتى تغطي سقف الكعبة* 
*كما توجد بلاطة رخامية واحدة فقط بلون غامق تحدد موضع سجود الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم. بينما توجد علامة أخرى من نفس الرخام في موضع الملتزم حيث ألصق الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بطنه الشريف وخده الأيمن على الجدار رافعا يده وبكى ولذا سمي بالملتزم* 
*ثالثا: ثلاثة أعمدة في الوسط من الخشب المنقوش بمهارة لدعم السقف بإرتفاع حوالي 9 أمتار محلاة بزخارف ذهبية*  
*رابعا: عدد من القناديل المعلقة المصنوعة من النحاس والفضة والزجاج المنقوش بآيات قرآنية تعود للعهد العثماني*  
*خامسا: درج (سلم) يصل حتى سقف الكعبة مصنوع من الألومنيوم والكريستال* 
*سادسا: مجموعة من بلاطات الرخام التي تم تجميعها من كل عهد من عهود من قاموا بتوسعة الحرم المكي الشريف*  
*يوضع من وقت لآخر جهاز رافع آلي (مان-ليفت) لعمال التنظيف داخل الكعبة مع مضخة ضغط عالي تعبأ بالماء ومواد التنظيف*  
*تغسل الكعبة المشرفة من الداخل مرة واحدة في كل عام بالماء والصابون أولا ثم يلي ذلك مسح جدرانها الداخلية وأرضيتها بالطيب بكل أنواعه وتبخر بأجمل البخور*  
*كنوز الكعبة الشريفة* 
*تعظيما لبيت الله سبحانه وتعالى كانت الكعبة وعلى مر العصور والازمان ، تأتيها الكنوز والهدايا والأموال والطيب والكساوي وغيرها* 
*ويقال أن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم عندما فتح مكة ودخل الكعبة وجد في خزينتها سبعين ألف وقية من الذهب فلم يأخذها أو يتصرف فيها , وفي ذلك حذا حذوه صلى الله عليه وسلم , الخلفاء الراشدون ، وقد كان بعض خلفاء العباسيين يستدينون من الكعبة ويرجعون ما أخذوا . وكان عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما يكره أن يهدي عامة الناس الذهب للكعبة , ويقول أن الفقراء أولى بذلك , وأن الكعبة لا تحتاج للذهب*
*وقد أوشك عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه في خلافته على تقسيم كنوز وأموال الكعبة والتي يهديها لها الناس في سبيل الله , إلا أن سادن البيت شيبه ذكره بأن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لم يفعلا ذلك , كما خالفه في ذلك علي بن أبي طالب وكبار الصحابة رضي الله تعالى عنهم . فترك التصدق بأموال الكعبة . وكره العلماء صرف أموال الكعبة في غيرها* 
*حجابة الكعبة*  
*كانت حجابة وسدانة الكعبة أولا بيد سيدنا اسماعيل عليه السلام ثم ورثها ولده نابت وذريته , ثم آلت إلى اخواله من قبيلة جرهم ثم إلى قبيلة خزاعة ثم حاربهم قصي الجد الرابع للنبي صلي الله عليه وسلم , وبعد حرب ودماء وافقوا على التحكيم والذي ارجع الحق لأهله واصبح قصي راعيا للبيت الحرام , ثم آلت الى بني شيبة خالدة تالدة فيهم لا ياخذها منهم إلا ظالم كما قال النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم* 
*دخول النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم الكعبة* 
*في العام الثامن للهجرة وهو العام الذي فتح فيه النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم مكة المكرمة , دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الكعبة المشرفة وأمر بإزالة الأصنام والصور التي كانت بداخلها, وكبّر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في نواحي الكعبة كلها, وصلى فيها* 
*وروى أبو داود الطيالسي في مسنده عن ابن أبي ذئب مرفوعا الى أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنهما قال: دخلت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الكعبة فرأى صورا لإبراهيم عليه السلام , فدعا بدلو من ماء فأتيته به فضرب به الصور ' وكانت هنالك صورا للسيدة مريم وهي تحمل إبنها المسيح عليه السلام* 
*وعن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: لما دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم البيت ومعه أسامة بن زيد وبلال وعثمان بن أبي طلحة رضي الله عنهم , فأغلقوا الباب عليهم, فلما فتحوا كنت أول من يلج, فلقيت بلال فسألته: هل صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قال: نعم ! بين العمودين اليمانيين , وكان ذلك نهرا , اذ لم تكن تفتح الكعبة لأحد ليلا, ولك يجيز النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فتحها ليلا الا للحجبة وأقرّهم عليه*
*تعظيم القسم برب الكعبة* 
*وتعظيما للبيت فقد أضيفت في القسم , وكان النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم يقسم برب الكعبة وبرب ميكائيل والملائكة , وكذلك عمر بن الخطاب وعلي بن ابي طالب وعثمان بن عفان وكعب الاحبار والحسن البصري وأبوملحان الأنصاري رضي الله عنهم, وعندما طعن عليّ رضي الله عنه بالرمح قال: وفزت وربّ الكعبة وعلى أثر تلك الطعنة استشهد رضي الله عنه* 
*وفي حديث صحيح الاسناد عن قتيلة بنت صيفي امرأة من جهينة قالت: إن حبرا جاء إلي النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلم-. فقال: إنكم تشركون، تقولون: ما شاء الله، وشئت، وتقولون: والكعبة . فقال رسول الله -صلَّى الله عليه وسلم-: قولوا: ما شاء الله، ثم شئت، وقولوا: ورب الكعبة*

----------


## عبدالله الضويلع

أحسنت البحث والفائدة لاخوانك

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

